# Toro Model 38802 Reverse moves Forward



## edporch (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi,
I have a Toro Model 38802 Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE Snowthrower that I bought new in 9/2016



I finally had to use it for the FIRST time today.


I find when I put it in a reverse gear, it still just moves forward.


Any idea what could be wrong? Thanks


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

You can adjust the shift rod. Look under the dash you will see the trunnion at the end of the rod up on the shifter take the pin off that holds it turn it clockwise to shorten the length of the rod. Just go a little at a time till you have reverse but make sure 1st forward still works.


----------



## edporch (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's a link to the service manual --> https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=44493

Page 4-8 has a photo of the trunion and instructions.

.


----------



## edporch (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you for the info.


----------

